
The 100 Most Influential Taglines - ctingom
http://www.taglineguru.com/survey05.html
======
SwellJoe
Not a lot of technology companies in that list. IBM "Solutions for a small
planet" is one I don't even remember a little bit--and I've been serious about
computing since the mid-80's. So I think I have to disagree with them. Apple's
"Think Different" is pretty darned good, and "Intel Inside" was definitely a
winner...and the right thing for them at a time when they were facing stiff
competition from AMD, with very little to differentiate them (the CPUs were
pin-compatible at the time, so one could drop an AMD CPU into any system and
manufacturers could switch on a whim).

I'm having a hard time thinking of good tech taglines...Microsoft's "Where do
you want to go today?" always seemed like a parody (with the obvious answer
being, "Somewhere far away from this infernal blue-screened machine"), but
that's not the fault of the marketer who came up with the tagline.

Anybody have any favorites among recent companies, particularly software
companies?

~~~
hernan7
Do you... erm... Yahoo!?

And, of course: I'm Feeling Lucky!

------
briansmith
I cannot think of any company that has motivated me more with their
advertising than Nike. I don't know how much it influenced by purchasing but
"Just Do It" is still part of my day-to-day life.

Subway's current run of "5 dollar footlong" commercials is likely to become a
classic too. Incredibly simple message + annoying but unforgettable jingle +
hand gestures + vivid imagery (woman vs. Godzilla). It makes you think that
buying a sandwich for $5.00 is a good deal.

The difference is the Subway thing will not last too much longer but "Just Do
It" and that swoosh have been embedded in my generation's heads permanently.
Nike could bring back "Just Do It" at any time and it would never get old.

Of course, "Just Do It" is just a pale shadow of the most powerful one ever:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lord_Kitchener_Wants_You>

------
staticshock
only one thing in the list is from this decade (Las Vegas, 2002).

i'm guessing this isn't so much a matter of "lack of memorable advertising of
late" as it is a matter of time. it probably takes a decade to cement a good
tagline. in fact, i bet time matters a dozen times more than any other
variables (aside from the company continuing to operate and advertise).

because of that, I find that the only impressive thing on that list IS Las
Vegas.

------
mynameishere
An old joke. (Almost) every one of these could be used to advertise condoms.
(Go over the list, if you don't believe me.)

